# Eating for Vegetarians in Javea?



## Emma_G (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

I know there are a few on here that live in and around the Javea area. I've got someone visiting me soon that's a vegetarian. I know there are places around that have vegetarian items on the menu, but I was just wondering if there were any vegetarians or people who know vegetarians out there that could recommend anywhere? 

Hope you all had a good weekend,

Emma


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Emma_G said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know there are a few on here that live in and around the Javea area. I've got someone visiting me soon that's a vegetarian. I know there are places around that have vegetarian items on the menu, but I was just wondering if there were any vegetarians or people who know vegetarians out there that could recommend anywhere?
> 
> ...


you might be interested in this local Jávea/Denia group - they are pretty active with veggie nights out & the website has lots of recommendations on it 

Montgo Vegetarians - Montgo Vegetarians - Vegetarians on the Costa Blanca


----------

